# Old shipmate



## canada tom (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking for Ron Platt 2nd Ref.Eng SS Duquessa 1956 who resisded at Kington Herefordshire. Tried to find him through the British Legion was I visited the area in 1980 (approx) on vacation from Canada.
Recall, with pleasure, trips ashore in La Plata


----------



## rob mcc (Jan 16, 2008)

ron platt chief refridge engineer was lost in the royton grange disaster of may 1972


----------



## canada tom (Jul 21, 2010)

rob mcc said:


> ron platt chief refridge engineer was lost in the royton grange disaster of may 1972


Sorry to hear that.
Unfamiliar with Roton grange disaster.
Probably, at that time I was sailing with Saguenay of Montreal


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Tom, please read, "Royston Grange", disaster. If you search on this site then you will find a large file covering the vessel and a list of casualties.


----------



## canada tom (Jul 21, 2010)

Found the site. Very emotional. At that time I was job hunting and living in a tent in north BC. Thanks for the info.
Signing out.


----------

